# Teal season cast and blasts !!



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

If you're wanting to have the trip of a lifetime take advantage of our cast and blast package ! Come stay at the lodge in hackberry and hunt The marsh for teal just a few short miles away from the camp ! Your guide will pick you up from the lodge and drive you to the marsh down the road for the first part (BLAST!!) finish up the hunt and drive back to the lodge for breakfast and walk downstairs and jump in the boat to get on the best saltwater fishing the gulf coast has to offer !! Teal season opens on September 10 and goes through the 25th !! Give us a call to get your trip lined up today !!

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Hunt*

Picture


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Hunt*

Hunt


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Fish*

Fish


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Fish*

2


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Cast*

Blast


----------

